# Windows Media Player cannot play the file...



## Klomplex (Oct 4, 2006)

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there might be a problem with your sound or video device. Try installing an updated device driver."

Everything video-wise was working fine on my computer and then one day BAM I get this message when trying to open certain video files on my computer. Can anyone tell me why my computer would one day up and tell me that I all of a sudden need an updated driver?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Is your noise working fine? Did you do as they asked (Update the drivers)? What have you changed on your computer recently?


----------



## Klomplex (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, the file simply won't play. Yes I do have perfect sound and video on the one's that will play. As for changes I don't think I did anything that would warrant a message like that. But I performed all possible updates thru windows update and still no dice. How else can I update my drivers? Thanks again


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Download VLC Media Player http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you using WMP 10? If you have another media player (i.e. quicktime, realplayer). Find out which make your sound card is & then go to there website and they will have the drivers there.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

go 2 hardware manager & look 4 any yellow ! by ur sound devices, u can right click on ur sound card & click update driver from there.


----------



## Klomplex (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. That VLC media player, although primitive looking, works pretty great. WMPlayer though is still crapping out on me. No yellow !'s beside any of my sound or video stuff, and I'm not sure how I'd figure out about where I can find the latest drivers. If you got any more tips for me great, but if not thanks for all the help.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> But I performed all possible updates thru windows update and still no dice.


There seems to be rash of WMP problems associated with the latest MS security updates. There seems to be a feeling out there that *all* MS updates need to be installed, that's not the case, as MS is covering all possible bases that may not apply to your specific configuration and or uses.


----------



## Klomplex (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a way then to find out which, if any, particular updates are interferring with my WMP and that may be optional?


----------

